# Using Celotex



## gafftapegreenia (Sep 23, 2009)

Recently I came into contact with a material I had never used before - Celotex. In its "real" application, Celotex is used much the same as "pink foam", as insulation sheathing. Instead of being petroleum based, it's made out of natural plant fibers. In consistency, its essentially loosely packed particle board. In our application, we used it as a sound deadening middle layer between 1/4" Meso and 3/4" ply. Just wondering if anyone else uses this product as it wasn't something I was previously aware of.


----------



## jonliles (Sep 24, 2009)

I've used it as sound dampening on many platforms. Paint it up and lay it directly on the platform. Provided no one is wearing a hard heel, it holds up just fine. If you need to cover it with something hard, then sure why not, but it seems that you would still get that hard footstep.


----------



## icewolf08 (Sep 24, 2009)

We use Celotex on almost every show for exactly the same reasons, sound deadening. SOmetimes we deck it over with maso, but usually only for shows with dance or big moving scenery. If we don't deck it over then we dutch the whole thing because it helps protect the Celotex and it means that we can use cheap paint to dutch since the celotex soaks up so much, and then when the final painting is done it requires less paint.


----------



## Footer (Sep 24, 2009)

I have 2 pallets full of stock 4x4's here that have it between the frame and the lid. Not really sure how well it will work. I will be dragging these things onstage in the next few days... we shall see.


----------

